# Celso Machado - Xaranga do Vovo



## Mannis (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello! I felt like sharing this piece of music with you, performed by my trio during a classical festival in Piteå, Sweden this year.

This is Brazilian music that is, sadly, not so famous. And I think it's a shame if not so many people hear it, so i would be happy if you watch the link and give me your comments about it 






Best regards

Mikael


----------

